# Celular empleado como localizador



## voyteck (Jul 31, 2008)

compañeros es posible crear un localizador utilizando un celular? quiero decir asi como la policia rastrea numeros celulares, existe algun software en internet que te permita rastrear un numero celular o solo esta disponible para agencias de investigacion y esos rollos?
existe algun metodo empleando el celular y rastrear la señal que este genere?

saludos


----------



## Elvic (Jul 31, 2008)

existen algunos servicios de localización por celular

http://open.movilforum.com/api/localizame 

, también en México

no quier hacerles publicidas pero si ya existen varias companias qeu ofresen ese servicio

http://www.mobilecloseup.com/foros/...aec&showtopic=1020&pid=12578&st=0&#entry12578

http://www.informaciónbae.com/notas/nota.php?Idx=327393&IdxSeccion=1

o este ultimo que es una broma bueno ya lo dije ya no es prácticamente una broma[XXX]
no den clic puede dañar sus sentimientos      

http://www.track-your-partner.com/

PD: yo si caí en esta tonta broma


----------

